# !! A Cosmos M3 Experience photoshoot !!



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

I finally got some time to shoot his car. I took some quick pictures today during lunch time. only had a few min. to shoot so here are the pics. I hope you like them  








































































​


----------



## BimmerBabe321 (Jun 5, 2006)

wow that is a beautiful m3


----------



## 3whtbmw06 (Jun 11, 2006)

your looks hotttt :thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

E36... ahhhhh.


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

wow!!! starting to like the black color!!! thinking of a new paint job  amazing e36 you have there


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Amazing shots as usual


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Very sharp car! I only don't like the deep rim interior offset. I dig the ways you worked your logo into the images.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> I dig the ways you worked your logo into the images.


:stupid:


----------



## DragonGT (Nov 3, 2006)

nice, nice, nice, nice.....


----------

